# 24" Schwinn dx



## Shawn Michael (May 5, 2017)

Here is a quick project I just finished for the weekend. It was put together with parts that I had on hand. Ideally I will repaint it if I don't sell it first. For now my 10 year old wants it, and is happy to ride it.
Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## Intense One (May 6, 2017)

Shawn Michael said:


> Here is a quick project I just finished for the weekend. It was put together with parts that I had on hand. Ideally I will repaint it if I don't sell it first. For now my 10 year old wants it, and is happy to ride it.
> Cheers,
> Shawn
> 
> ...



Now there's a happy kid!  Glad your son has an interest in older bikes and shares your passion for them!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 6, 2017)

Cool bike,Great to see kids enjoying the oldies,I miss those days. A bit of advice if you don't mind,I think that's a Troxel seat,looks like the one my brother had and got stitches in his but from,lol. Those things were made very flimsy and cheap. The  frame could easily crack @ the front,causing it to flip up from the rear, exposing jagged steel to your little guys family jewels. I'd toss it.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 6, 2017)

That's awesome to see kids have an interest in old bikes. My dad got my brother and I interested when we were toddlers! Although now he sees how much we spend, and how many bikes we own and wonders if he should have got us into something else! ha ha.
Your son looks like he's going to be tall. May have to start on a 26" bike for him soon!


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 6, 2017)

That seat was the only one I had on hand with a clamp that fit the seat post. I know it's not correct but it fit for now. I have three boys that are all tall, I think my wife feeds them to well. The youngest here just turns ten at the end of June. 
'Shawn


----------

